# Instar?



## tin man (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen people say scorpions are in there 4 instar or something like that. but i have no idea what that means. anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 7, 2009)

The commonly used thread index is great.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=26048


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2009)

AZJohn, do different species have a different total number of molts?  And do they just molt initially while they grow, and once they are grown never molt again?


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> AZJohn, do different species have a different total number of molts?  And do they just molt initially while they grow, and once they are grown never molt again?


I believe that's what I read but I've lost the file. Dang not saveing files I need. I know there is a final molt but anyone have links that show specific molts to specific sp.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 7, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> AZJohn, do different species have a different total number of molts?  And do they just molt initially while they grow, and once they are grown never molt again?


I think certain species do have a different number of molts. Once they are reached their final molt they stop growing. 


John


----------



## Selket (Aug 7, 2009)

also, correct me if I am wrong, but I thought I heard that some species have different instars for male and females. I believe I heard that B. Jacksoni females have one more molt than the males. I think males mature at 5th instar and females at 6th. Or maybe its 6 and 7. Or maybe I am wrong.


----------



## tin man (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks guys for the help.


----------



## calum (Aug 7, 2009)

the instar of a scorpion refers to the period between a moult. so 1st instar would be when it was born, 2nd instar would be after it's first moult, and so on.

and yes, different species of scorpion have different number of moults, and the sex of the scorpion does have an effect on the number of moults in some species. usually females have one more moult than males.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

calum said:


> the instar of a scorpion refers to the period between a moult. so 1st instar would be when it was born, 2nd instar would be after it's first moult, and so on.
> 
> and yes, different species of scorpion have different number of moults, and the sex of the scorpion does have an effect on the number of moults in some species. usually females have one more moult than males.


Thank you. So when the day they come off moms back they molt and that is their first molt into 2i or do they molt to 2i after. I was more confused over that. Meaning they came off moms back yesterday and today so they are now 2i? It was my understanding but I had read so many conflicting things:

Day born 1i?
Day off moms back 2i?
molt again 3i? so on until mature


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 7, 2009)

whitewolf said:


> Thank you. So when the day they come off moms back they molt and that is their first molt into 2i or do they molt to 2i after. I was more confused over that. Meaning they came off moms back yesterday and today so they are now 2i? It was my understanding but I had read so many conflicting things:
> 
> Day born 1i?
> Day off moms back 2i?
> molt again 3i? so on until mature



They will molt to second instar while on the back. They will leave shortly after.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> They will molt to second instar while on the back. They will leave shortly after.


Ok got it now. I didn't see how they could do that clinging to her but someone somewhere said that when left moms back ment 2i. Thank you John that cleared up my confusion.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2009)

I've said this before, and I will say it again.....EVERY single day I log into this site, I learn something new about scorpions.  I cannot believe how much I have learned since first coming here terrified of them.   Mostly I have learned to respect them for the fascinating creatures they are!


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 7, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> I've said this before, and I will say it again.....EVERY single day I log into this site, I learn something new about scorpions.  I cannot believe how much I have learned since first coming here terrified of them.   Mostly I have learned to respect them for the fascinating creatures they are!


I used to keep 50 species of tarantula. I found a Vaejovis scorpion that had babies. I've been hooked since then. i've sold 75% of my tarantulas and am only keeping scorpions now.


John


----------

